# No new guide data for 30 days - S03 error



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

I got a notice today that my Roamio Pro hasn't been able to get data for 30 days, and when I check the status screen it says Failed..S03 error. I'm given to understand this means the channel guide database is corrupt, and new data won't load.

It connects fine, downloads the data OK, takes a looooong time to load (I gave up watching after an hour at 40%), but in the end it fails with the S03 error.

I've read suggestions for other models , including KickStart 57, deleting the guide data and todo list, and leaving the Tuning Adapter disconnected for a couple of days. I haven't seen anything specific for the Roamio Pro.

My GC (Garbage Collection?), Indexing, and VCM dates are all current, and strangely, I have guide data to July 5th (12 days worth), which I don't understand at all.

Anyone have this problem and find a fix?

And as an aside, why ON EARTH wait 30 days to tell me about the problem? What's wrong with issuing the first warning after 5 days?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The thing to do, with error S03, is to run "Clear Program Info & ToDo List." Do not run Guided Setup or you will never get out if it.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

ThAbtO said:


> The thing to do, with error S03, is to run "Clear Program Info & ToDo List." Do not run Guided Setup or you will never get out if it.


I've read in a few places (but not about the Roamio) that running "Clear Program Info & ToDo List." could result in an endless boot loop that can't be fixed. Have you heard anything like that?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You're already hosed, what's the harm in doing the clear? Worst case you replace the drive with a new one (or format the one you have in a PC) and start from scratch.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> I've read in a few places (but not about the Roamio) that running "Clear Program Info & ToDo List." could result in an endless boot loop that can't be fixed. Have you heard anything like that?


No, only when TiVo's servers are down you may end up without a guide. That has happened when guide updates stopped for several days. I will say that it may be more risky on weekends. TiVo's tech people only seem to work on weekdays. I have done a CPI&TDL many times between two Roamio and one Premiere.

Note that a guide update (network connection) always happens with 30 minutes of a restart or power cycle. A VCM connection happens at the end of the update. If data is received, you will also see the Last Index time update. Otherwise indexing is done twice a day.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

@slowbiscuit I'm not exactly 'already hosed'. I have guide data out 12-14 days, _*all *_indexes are current as of this morning, so it seems to be using the data it's getting, it just doesn't set some bit correctly to acknowledge that - telling me I haven't has a successful connection in 30 days while showing me guide data for the next 14. I would have run out of guide data two weeks ago if what it was telling me was true.

Also, I've got close to 300 hours of recordings that I would prefer not to trash unless there was absolutely no other choice.

@JoeKustra, thanks for the encouraging words that CPI&TDL has not been fatal for you many times. I have a couple of more things to try, and then I'll try that.

I find it somewhat strange that I haven't been able to find a single instance of this happening in the Roamio forums until I posted this. It's happened in other boxes, just not the Roamio where anyone has posted anything about it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> I find it somewhat strange that I haven't been able to find a single instance of this happening in the Roamio forums until I posted this. It's happened in other boxes, just not the Roamio where anyone has posted anything about it.


You don't lose recordings unless you C&DE. Recordings stick with a guided setup too. CPI&TDL may reset some flags on a streaming 1P, there are no other effects I can think of. It usually takes 30 minutes on my basic Roamio, and a second connection is done to fill out the guide. Figure an hour.

There were problems with S03 back in 2014.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> You don't lose recordings unless you C&DE. Recordings stick with a guided setup too. CPI&TDL may reset some flags on a streaming 1P, there are no other effects I can think of. It usually takes 30 minutes on my basic Roamio, and a second connection is done to fill out the guide. Figure an hour.
> 
> There were problems with S03 back in 2014.


I was not so much concerned with losing recordings per se, I was more concerned with getting stuck in a boot loop and losing everything.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> You don't lose recordings unless you C&DE. Recordings stick with a guided setup too. CPI&TDL may reset some flags on a streaming 1P, there are no other effects I can think of. It usually takes 30 minutes on my basic Roamio, and a second connection is done to fill out the guide. Figure an hour.
> 
> There were problems with S03 back in 2014.


I initiated a CPI&TDL. I'll report back when it's done.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> I initiated a CPI&TDL. I'll report back when it's done.


Cool. Maybe your search failed because you entered SO3 instead of S03. Try a search from the Main TiVo Forums for a lot of posts.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dougdingle said:


> I was not so much concerned with losing recordings per se, I was more concerned with getting stuck in a boot loop and losing everything.


I think those posts were from the older units with faulty power supply.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

So CPI&TDL finished. Including a connect to mom, the entire thing took about 40 minutes.

It finished, rebooted, downloaded guide data and attempted to load it, tells me it failed with the same error. However, once again guide data goes out 13 days to July 7th, and the dates on all the indexes on the system info page, including GC, are from today.

The only upside is that I had two 'ghost' Now Playing entries that had no actual shows and which I couldn't delete, are they are now gone.

I'm really stumped. If things don't clear up in the next couple of days, I suppose KS58 is the next option, as nervous as that makes me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> So CPI&TDL finished. Including a connect to mom, the entire thing took about 40 minutes.
> It finished, rebooted, downloaded guide data and attempted to load it, tells me it failed with the same error. However, once again guide data goes out 13 days to July 7th, and the dates on all the indexes on the system info page, including GC, are from today.
> The only upside is that I had two 'ghost' Now Playing entries that had no actual shows and which I couldn't delete, are they are now gone.
> I'm really stumped. If things don't clear up in the next couple of days, I suppose KS58 is the next option, as nervous as that makes me.


So Sorry. I'm out of ideas. Check it tomorrow after it's scheduled connection and if it's still bad, perhaps you might try a change of zipcode with guided setup that is from the same headend. I know which zipcodes my headend supplies, but only one has the latest channel changes. Good luck.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> Cool. Maybe your search failed because you entered SO3 instead of S03. Try a search from the Main TiVo Forums for a lot of posts.


Oops. Yeah. That's exactly what I did.

Apparently, I can't change the title of this thread, either.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

dougdingle said:


> Oops. Yeah. That's exactly what I did.
> 
> Apparently, I can't change the title of this thread, either.


@Dan203 can edit the title if you PM him w/ the LINK of the OP.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

ClearToLand said:


> @Dan203 can edit the title if you PM him w/ the LINK of the OP.


Someone fixed it for me...thanks to whoever it was.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> So Sorry. I'm out of ideas. Check it tomorrow after it's scheduled connection and if it's still bad, perhaps you might try a change of zipcode with guided setup that is from the same headend. I know which zipcodes my headend supplies, but only one has the latest channel changes. Good luck.


So I did another 'clear data and todo' but this time I watched the entire procedure because I wanted to see if the guide was truly empty after the 'clear data' procedure. Took it (literally) 4 minutes to clear everything, after which it rebooted and both the guide and tdl were empty.

Then it connected, and the exact same thing happened - connected, took roughly 8 seconds to do the download, then it started loading the data until it hit 30%, then it accelerated rapidly to 42%, after which it failed. So I look at the guide, and it's fully populated until 8 AM July 8th.

So now I don't know if it cached the previous data and just reloaded it after the failure, or if it truly loaded the new data. By the time I looked at the tdl, it had also repopulated. Can it download 14 days of guide data in 8 seconds? No idea.

I think I'm going to leave it alone for a few days, see if the guide data keeps extending out to remain at 13-14 days. My sense is that it is actually updating OK, it just doesn't flip the bit to say so, but I could be wrong about that.

It keeps telling me the last successful connection was somewhere around mid-May, but that is obviously false.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> So now I don't know if it cached the previous data and just reloaded it after the failure, or if it truly loaded the new data. By the time I looked at the tdl, it had also repopulated. Can it download 14 days of guide data in 8 seconds? No idea.
> 
> I think I'm going to leave it alone for a few days, see if the guide data keeps extending out to remain at 13-14 days. My sense is that it is actually updating OK, it just doesn't flip the bit to say so, but I could be wrong about that.
> 
> It keeps telling me the last successful connection was somewhere around mid-May, but that is obviously false.


Yes, downloads are much faster with new TiVo. They must be more compressed, but "Loading..." takes longer. I guess it's all those long stupid descriptions. My usual one day guide extension downloads in a second and takes four minutes to load.

If you really want to test further, change your zipcode. Run Guided Setup which will force a new lineup. Then (assuming it works) change it back. It could be your specific feed. My zipcode has locations for different headends, but they are all the same now. Something that changed when the guide source changed. My selection hasn't existed in three years, but has the latest changes. If I use the zipcode of my local office, there are three different lineups but two are identical except for changes done last month.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

An update: I've been watching the the thing connect since Sunday, it has done so several times, and each time it fails. The network connect page says 'Failed - No open ports', while the system Info continues to say 'Error S03'.

However, the guide is updating daily. I now have two more days of guide than I did on Sunday. The todo list continues to populate, and scheduled recordings record.

A weird internal error of some sort, since everything is working, but it thinks updates fail. I'm going to continue to watch it, not do anything for now.

Any idea what "Failed - no open ports" means?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, I'll get down to basics.
The unit is bad. or
There's an issue with your network that only affects guide updates. or
Your location and cable provider/ISP have a problem.

What you can do: connect directly to your cable modem & reconfigure the network. I've never done this, but it will eliminate any router problems. My cable internet does not have security, so I won't test this.

Try a zipcode far, far away. A guide is a guide.

I don't know if you want to really start from scratch, but C&DE would be like having a new unit. You may even have to get your cable card paired again. This is as drastic as changing the hard drive, which will require a cable card pairing even though it may not be needed to get running. I changed my hard drive and waited a year to get my card paired again, but I have no premium channels.

As for existing recordings: Easier to use pyTivo is a good tool. Be sure to read the TS/PS part.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I think S03 is a catchall error for a bunch of different problems. Your S03 problem doesn't seem like the same as what folks encountered earlier. In those cases it tended to be older units and large guide data changes. CPI&TDL fixed that, but it doesn't seem to have any effect on your issue. Next guess is as previous poster mentioned, possibly network issue. You could try using a different connection, perhaps wifi hotspot on your phone if it is free.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

sfhub said:


> I think S03 is a catchall error for a bunch of different problems. Your S03 problem doesn't seem like the same as what folks encountered earlier. In those cases it tended to be older units and large guide data changes. CPI&TDL fixed that, but it doesn't seem to have any effect on your issue. Next guess is as previous poster mentioned, possibly network issue. You could try using a different connection, perhaps wifi hotspot on your phone if it is free.


The TiVo is connected hardwired to a Netgear switch, and currently feeds four Minis in the house with no streaming issues at all. The Minis are all set to TiVo Central when the sets are turned off, so they don't grab any tuners unless they are actually being watched. One of things I tried was making sure no Minis were active when I did a couple of the connects. And the Roamio connected and successfully got the info for the fourth Mini (which I just got and installed today).

Despite erroring out, new guide data keeps appearing every day. While not impossible, I find it difficult to believe it's a network issue that affects only some guide data or the internal bit that sets saying it was successful. What I will try next is switching the Roamio to wireless, and if that fails, running a hard line directly from the Roamio to the ASUS router, see if anything changes.

I am reluctant to try a new guided setup or a KS58, both of which have been suggested - it seems some machines wind up in an endless boot loop with either of those, and I don't want that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> Despite erroring out, new guide data keeps appearing every day. While not impossible, I find it difficult to believe it's a network issue that affects only some guide data or the internal bit that sets saying it was successful. What I will try next is switching the Roamio to wireless, and if that fails, running a hard line directly from the Roamio to the ASUS router, see if anything changes.


Switching the Roamio should have been done a while back. Note: With an Ethernet cable connected, wireless is impossible. Also, when using wireless, you can not use a Mini. Note: reconnection of the Ethernet will make the Roamio switch back to Ethernet. Changing the IP address of the host may (will) cause you to cold restart the Mini boxes (don't fight it, just do it).

I have never heard of driving a Mini from an internal wireless Roamio working. You might see if you can do that. Be a pioneer.  If one works, then try all four.

BTW, an EAS test will cause a Mini to grab a tuner unless it is in Standby.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

dougdingle said:


> While not impossible, I find it difficult to believe it's a network issue that affects only some guide data or the internal bit that sets saying it was successful.


I don't mean a network issue with your internal network. Somebody found out recently that their cable provider had configured their cablemodem so certain services were blocked. This prevented repeat guided setup from completing, but they never noticed because they had completed guided setup prior to the cablemodem configuration change. They only noticed now because they upgraded their drive and needed to redo guided setup. This wasn't something under their control. Comcast needed to push some changes onto their cable mode. This is why I suggested using an alternate ISP, for example hotspot on your phone, to quickly eliminate this as a possibility.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It would sacrifice a chicken if it would solve this mystery.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

sfhub said:


> I don't mean a network issue with your internal network. Somebody found out recently that their cable provider had configured their cablemodem so certain services were blocked. This prevented repeat guided setup from completing, but they never noticed because they had completed guided setup prior to the cablemodem configuration change. They only noticed now because they upgraded their drive and needed to redo guided setup.  This wasn't something under their control. Comcast needed to push some changes onto their cable mode. This is why I suggested using an alternate ISP, for example hotspot on your phone, to quickly eliminate this as a possibility.


Ahh, I misunderstood. OK, hotspot set up, data downloaded, waiting for it to load. I did try going wireless on the home network, BTW, with same results. Will report back in about an hour.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> BTW, an EAS test will cause a Mini to grab a tuner unless it is in Standby.


What's an EAS test?



JoeKustra said:


> It would sacrifice a chicken if it would solve this mystery.


I'd sacrifice the entire barnyard.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

sfhub said:


> I don't mean a network issue with your internal network. Somebody found out recently that their cable provider had configured their cablemodem so certain services were blocked. This prevented repeat guided setup from completing, but they never noticed because they had completed guided setup prior to the cablemodem configuration change. They only noticed now because they upgraded their drive and needed to redo guided setup. This wasn't something under their control. Comcast needed to push some changes onto their cable mode. This is why I suggested using an alternate ISP, for example hotspot on your phone, to quickly eliminate this as a possibility.


Eliminated. Identical issue. Gets to 42% loaded, then fails with 'No Ports Available' error. So it's not the network, or the Roamio network access.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dougdingle said:


> What's an EAS test?


Emergency Alert System. I get them local weekly, statewide monthly, and annual.

Last week I had Tornado Warning. Those last 5 minutes.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Just a quick update - things continue along exactly as before. 

Connects daily, S03 (or No Ports Available) failure notice at around 42% loading, but always 12 days of guide data, and shows record as expected. 

According to the main info page, last successful update was mid-May.


----------



## firepowr (Jul 28, 2014)

Doug,

I'm currently in the same situation as you. I have no guide info. And i ran CPI&TDL and its been running for over 12 hours. Looks like I'm going to have to wipe my drive and set up the tivo again.

I'll be pulling the drive out and formatting it in my Windows computer. Is there a particular process I should do? It's a 3TB WD Red drive.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

firepowr said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'm currently in the same situation as you. I have no guide info. And i ran CPI&TDL and its been running for over 12 hours. Looks like I'm going to have to wipe my drive and set up the tivo again.
> 
> I'll be pulling the drive out and formatting it in my Windows computer. Is there a particular process I should do? It's a 3TB WD Red drive.


My situation is slightly different in that although the Roamio says updates did not complete successfully, I consistently have 12-13 days of guide data, and everything works normally, has done so since May. It's kind of weird, and I just gave up trying to fix it after trying a LOT of different things. My four Minis update normally.

If you're going to start over, you can pull the drive, connect the drive to your computer, and use Windows' Disk Manager to initialize the disk (it should offer to do that as soon as you load Disk Manager). Once that's done, putting it back into the Roamio should start a fresh setup automagically.

You may want to run the WD long Diagnostics (available on the WD site) on it overnight just to make sure the drive is OK, before putting back into the Roamio.


----------



## firepowr (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks Doug. Good to know.


----------



## firepowr (Jul 28, 2014)

So I wiped out my 3 TB drive on my Windows system and plugged it back into my Tivo. It ran through the set up and after some updates and reboots my Tivo is back up and running. I didn't have to pair my cablecard. All my channels showed up and worked. The only issue was the Xfinity On Demand stuff wasn't working. I tried to do the re-pairing online but that didn't work. So i called the support number and they fixed it in less than 5 minutes.

Anyhow, my Tivo seems faster and snappy, and I glad my Roamio finally got that new UI update.

I'm not sure why my system wasn't getting any Guide Data. I think the database for it got corrupted somehow since my Tivo bricked with the "Clear Programing Info..." screen. I'm guessing Tivo tried to push an update to it and caused it to get corrupted because all my Tivo Minis got the new UI update except for my Roamio.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Good to hear you got it going. I suspect some kind of database corruption on mine as well, but as long as it continues to get fresh guide data (despite saying it hasn't), I'm just gonna leave it alone. I have no wish to start over and lose about 275 hours of recordings unless there's absolutely no other choice.


----------



## whatnot27 (Apr 23, 2018)

I was also failing around 44% with Error Code S303 on a Roamio Plus. I reluctantly crossed my fingers and ran a KS58 and it worked! Eventually booted after various boot screens and all subsequent TiVo connections have completed successfully. I also had some corrupt OnePasses that couldn't be deleted (and didn't work), and those can now be deleted and redone. Of course, YMMV, but wanted to share KS58 worked for me.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Glad it worked for you. I cloned my 4TB drive, and ran KS58 on it (a while back), and unfortunately it never completed - it just sat there on the KS58 screen for the day until I finally cycled its power.

I continue to get guide updates for 12 days out, and the TiVo surprises me and gets a completed connection from time to time (last one was March 2nd).

It's likely if I started over with a fresh install I could fix it, but losing hundreds of recordings is too annoying to try (currently).


----------

